# Pipe clamp vise for bench



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I see many posts about people making their first bench.

I recently purchased this pipe clamp based vise to add to my bench.

It is essentially a pipe clamp, but the bracket allows installing in a bench. Nice idea.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69583&cat=1,41659

I have a 10 in quick release on the left end of the bench. I wanted something at the other end to support long stock.

I had this installed for only a few days before I found the need to use it.

Another benefit is that the head can swivel to clamp a piece vertically.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know if you bought the vise yet or not, but check out my bench in this same post. The thread is called "unique bench". I included pipe clamps in my bench and had no idea Leevalley sold that clamp. My traditional pipe clamps work great. One thing to consider is that you really ought to have 2 of these clamps on the end of your bench. Even with the traditional end vises on those fancy European workbenches, the good ones have dual cranks on them or a chain mechanism that closes both ends of the clamp. A single clamp is troublesome to pinch large items straight and even. So that doubles the price of your pipe clamp to just over $100. That is still a lot cheaper then the $300 dual end clamps.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Dave - my thread is called "versatile small shop workbench - unique" Sorry about the mislead and at the moment, it's still on thee same 1st page of threads in the present post - half way down.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bernie,

I read your bench posting. You spent a lot of time to work in the pipe clamps, but it is a clever design. Good job and a good read.

I happened to have already purchased the Lee Valley clamp before your post, but I like the quick and easy installation of the Lee Valley over the time you spent to install your clamps. In my present location I am only using a short piece of pipe due to space constraints.

I agree with the need for two clamps, which is why I got the pipe clamp.

I have a regular quick release front mounted vise on the left side of my bench and this new pipe clamp front mounted on the right side of the bench, so now I can easily clamp long boards.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Good for you Dave - like I said, that Lee Valley clamp will work just fine. It will probably be a big seller for them in the future. I never knew about it and I don't know how long they've had them. Have fun with your bench and maybe you could post a picture of it when your done.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Because you asked*

Bernie,

This bench is not really worth taking a picture, but since you asked....

I have to take this picture from the side since I do not have enough room to take from the front.

This is a home made top attached to Geoffrey Noden Adjustabench legs. I rarely take advantage of the height adjustment function, mostly since this became a "clutter" collector. I need to spend some time to move this clutter, I just have to figure out where/how.

Fir edging with a 3/4in MDF top. This is reinforced with 3/4in plywood for the legs/vise area. If I made this today, I would use a denser wood like white oak.

In the far end is the normal quick release vise. Near end if the pipe clamp vise.









This is a closeup of the pipe clamp vise. The metallic band above the vise is the edge of a large stainless steel pan. This was put on the bench as a cover so I could glue, finish etc. At the moment it serves to keep the clutter from falling off. :icon_smile:

I should have opened the vise more. Their is a button to release the mechanism which is hidden in this view. As a back-up there is a ring behind the clamp bracket which also releases the mechanism.

Hard maple scraps glued together for the jaws.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta get me one of those. 

It's also nice to see someone else's "clutter-collector". Add about 1/32" layer of very fine sawdust and it'll look a lot more like mine.


----------

